# service size



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can you explain this a bit more. There is no question and I am not sure what we are supposed to be seeing. I assume the 3 large systems on the right -- a/c ?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

RICK BOYD said:


> some houses in my town have larger services


Most of the houses in my town have wheels.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like winter


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Most of the dogs in my town have fur.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> Most of the dogs in my town have fur.



Most dogs out my way have patches of missing fur .... rough town :biggrin:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Most dogs out my way have patches of missing fur .... rough town :biggrin:


Bite down on the neck when you go for it?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RICK BOYD said:


> some houses in my town have larger services


Can you explain more clear on this question cuz many homes have different sized service system some at 100 and some at 150 and some at 200 but all it depending on the set up and what the homeowner plan to do with it and some case I have see with 400 amp service espcally if have large detached garage or heat pump with big arse back up electric heating element in there. 

so that one of few case and we dont have magic ball with us so I cant comment on that.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Some buildings in your town are not houses. Some pictures do not have services.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Some houses in your town have ugly siding...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Back in the seventies In Cocoa Beach Florida, there was a house on AIA south somewhere around maybe it was 28th Street South, that had sign's not to enter . That didn't stop people from approaching and looking into the windows. It was packed full of the old style reel to reel tape type computers. Patrick Air Force base was a quarter mile down the road. It had missile silo's . That house was the steering wheel, or at least a backup steering wheel. Mostly no one paid much attention to it, but once in a while you would see a couple of Airmen mowing the lawn and trimming the bushes. It had an 800 amp safety switch on the side of the house and a CT can. That was what I picked out with my eyes every time I drove past it. Only electricians look at the metering and service when they see some random house they drive by.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Back in the seventies In Cocoa Beach Florida, there was a house on AIA south somewhere around maybe it was 28th Street South, that had sign's not to enter . That didn't stop people from approaching and looking into the windows. It was packed full of the old style reel to reel tape type computers. Patrick Air Force base was a quarter mile down the road. It had missile silo's . That house was the steering wheel, or at least a backup steering wheel. Mostly no one paid much attention to it, but once in a while you would see a couple of Airmen mowing the lawn and trimming the bushes. It had an 800 amp safety switch on the side of the house and a CT can. That was what I picked out with my eyes every time I drove past it. Only electricians look at the metering and service when they see some random house they drive by.


800 amp safety switch.....was it single phase? 120/208, 240 ∆, 277/480? 4160? Maybe it was primary metered and it was 7200/12470 or even 14400/24940. 

Inquiring minds want to know........Lol. 

Yes, I always look at stuff like this too, especially if it's non-standard.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

micromind said:


> 800 amp safety switch.....was it single phase? 120/208, 240 ∆, 277/480? 4160? Maybe it was primary metered and it was 7200/12470 or even 14400/24940.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know........Lol.
> 
> Yes, I always look at stuff like this too, especially if it's non-standard.



Could a been 400. I don't wire big buildings.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*Ok so i was corn fused*

THOSE ARE NOT PART OF THE SERVICE 

they are heating cooling units 



however behind the "house" is a 500KVA 460 V transformer


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

480 V trans


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Indoor grow room? HVAC to cool heat from HPS bulbs?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Are those skid marks in the driveway? Did someone take off in a hurry?


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*ok here is the real service*

some houses in my town have larger services
500kva 480


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Now I need to know, what is inside the building that needs that much power?

I'm thinking it might be a telephone building (we call them bell up here). That is most certainly NOT a house, it is merely designed to look like a house.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*big service*

Can you explain this a bit more. There is no question and I am not sure what we are supposed to be seeing.


service is 500KVA 480 WITH HUGE GENERATOR 

but it looks like any other house on the block


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

This is the same idea as this building. This building is actually a substation with some pretty big transformers. 

Your "house" is most likely a building with telephone equipment. I can't remember where I have seen one before, but I know I have. They disguise them so they don't stand out and look better in the neighborhood.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, there are 2 'houses' that are actually sewage pump stations. 

They are in basic subdivisions and look like any other house from the front but the back yard has a good-size PUCO transformer and a similarly good-size generator.


----------

